# trick tool for changing wheel bearings on 03-up grizzs



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Got a benefit ride today and the ole brute is down so im gonna have to wheel my grizz. She needs some new wheel bearings and Ive got a simple tool that that makes it a lil easier. Will post pics and techniques soon as i get back, you guys have a good one and say a lil prayer for all the kids out there fighting cancers of all kinds.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Ditto on the prayers brother.


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

*trick tool*


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

*trick tool*


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

I got all messed up loading these, I was gonna explain the steps but maybe you guys will get the idea.#1 A 1 7/8's ball is the perfect fit for the hubs, tap your old bearing out with it. #2 sand out the gunk left behind, #3 After you get your bearing down flush take the old outer race from a bearing at tap her home. Hope this helps, and im thinking i used this to change my brute bearings also. They dont wear as bad as most, later guys.


----------

